# Okuma Flame?



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone used these reels? and if so are they any good?


----------



## moolooman (Jul 31, 2008)

Got one for free (30 series) from Fishing World mag when I signed up for a new subscription.

Used it with 6lb stren microfuse braid on big bream and flathead around moorings (where you need a good drag) and found it to be very smooth and the action is very precise. Okuma make quite good reels, I also have the V System 55a spin reel which is fantastic.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

i got mine from the subscription too, what rod would you use it with?


----------



## moolooman (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Rackraider,

I use mine on 1-2kg and 2-4kg Mogika rods (1-2kg is 6'6" and 2-4kg is about 7'). Both rods are great for sp's and light hardbody luring (especially poppers on the flats).

As I was saying about the flame reel, the drag is very smooth, but they also cast really well when fully spooled with very light braid and about a rod length of flurocarbon leader.

The biggest/heaviest fish I have taken on the flame was a 45cm Trevally that took off like a train on the 2-4kg rod. Took a good 10 mins to get him into the net and he had about 6 good runs, but the drag handled it really well.

So don't underestimate the quality of the reel just because you got it for free with a subscription. Used to the correct limitations it will be a very reliable reel (I also have an Aquios 30 and Avenger 30 that I got in the past for free on the subscription and they are great little workhorses, but not as good as the flame).

I also got an Okuma 4 piece travel rod (5-8kg 6' long) and took it with me to Fiji recently. I teamed it up with a Diawa Sol 2500 spooled with 8lb PE braid. It accounted for heaps of small barracuda and trevally and is a great mid-range rod.

I notice that you want to get a Viking Profish - I have one myself and find it a great kayak to fish from (although a bit heavy for loading etc). The central storage area (30 litres capacity) is great for keeping your gear dry and I have put a cover on the bow area which I use for storing large fish (snapper and jewies). I have also made a removable rod holder that stows behind the seat, so that I can carry 3 rods up behind me and away from water spray. I also bought a new seat from the US which is 4 inches thick, so that I ride a bit higher (and softer), which makes paddling much easier.

Hope to see you on the water soon and trust that Santa might be looking favourably on you....

Cheers
Steve


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks for the reply answered all my questions. Also, have a merry Christmas


----------

